# Steve Madden sizing?



## Blushbaby (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm a UK 8 (US 11). Would you say that Steve Madden's sizing is accurate or does it run small?

I'm contemplating ordering online. Thanks.


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 1, 2008)

ummmm...i own 4 pair of steve madden..3 pumps and one sneaker and the sizing is kinda off...i am a 9.5 US but i have a pair that are a 9 and the other are 10...would have gotten smaller, if they were available (clearance) so i would say that they run a little big..i would almost suggest going a half size down..just my suggestion


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your reply.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 1, 2008)

Mine are all true to size I wear a 7 1/2 in steve madden and all mine are heels from him


----------



## Dizzy (Aug 1, 2008)

They run a bit big.  I'm normally a size 9, but most of my Steve Madden shoes tend to be around 8-8.5.


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 1, 2008)

I think I'll prob up end up wearing my size as I have flat feet and some shoes often don't fit me right cos of this.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 4, 2008)

I Wear A 7.5 8 In Regular Shoes And I Thin My Heels Are An 8 From Him. A Little Loose But I Prefer My Heels That Way


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 5, 2008)

Back again - those of you who say they run a bit big, are your feet standard width or wider than average? Thanks.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 7, 2008)

I think they can be both. I have one pair thats a size 9 and one thats a 10 and other times I  have not even be able to fit into a 10 so i really dont know. I think usually though its pretty small for me and my feet are average width.


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I'm bk in London but am lusting after a few pairs of shoes on the site. I think I'll just hold out and wait til I'm bk in NY in Dec and race down to the Union Sq branch and try everything on then.

Thanks again.


----------



## Nox (Sep 16, 2008)

What it is, I think, is that Maddens tend to run wider than the industry average for the particular length.  I don't think this brand is "narrow foot friendly".

I'm a spacious 10.5M in most designer shoes because of my width.  If I had a narrower, more average width, I would probably be in a 9, maximum.  With Steve Madden, I can wear a 9 with no width issues at all.


----------

